# Vaccine Podcasts w/Dr. Ronald Schultz



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Dr. Ronald Schultz was a recent guest on 4 Woof Meow shows discussing veterinary vaccines:

#1 Vaccinations--Why They are Important, Core Vaccines & Vaccination Schedules http://ec.libsyn.com/p/a/6/9/a69101...1ce3dae902ea1d01cf843ed1cf5c018c&c_id=5799632

#2 Titer Testing, Canine Influenza & Respiratory Disease Complex http://ec.libsyn.com/p/7/4/f/74fbcf...1ce3dae902ea1d01cf843ed1cf5dc263&c_id=5811465

#3 Non-Core Vaccines for Cats & Adverse Reactions to Vaccines http://ec.libsyn.com/p/f/5/6/f5605c...1ce3dae902ea1d01cf843ed1cf5e9f23&c_id=5844846

#4 Rabies Vaccine http://traffic.libsyn.com/woofmeows...-07-13-Vaccinations-Rabies_Challenge_Fund.mp3

PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

"_*Is Your Pet Receiving Any of These Useless Vaccines?*_" Dr. Karen Becker interviews Dr. Ronald Schultz about pet vaccines: Is your pet receiving any of these useless vaccines?

*Part 2: * Dr. Becker Interviews Dr. Schultz About Vaccines (Part 2) - YouTube


----------

